# Quel système pour stocker des DVD et voir sur iPad



## McFilou (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour je cherche à stocker mes films DVD pour les lire à loisir ur mon iPad avec mes enfants. J'envisage un système genre drop box, Google drive ...

Est-ce que quelqu'un la déjà fait ? Est ce possible ? Est ce que ca marche ? Ça rame ?
  Que me recommandez vous ?


Merci de vos retours )


----------



## Lauange (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible. Lire un DVD  en passant par la box est possible (DVD player disponible sur Itunes+appli a installer sur un ordi http://www.floatingcube.com/DVDPlayer)  mais le stocker sur ton ipad je ne pense pas. La solution est de ripper ton DVD pour un faire un fichier mp4 et le transférer via Itunes sur ton Ipad. Ensuite, utilise un lecteur comme aceplayer ou vlc. 

a+


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2012)

Rip du DVD, le format le plus usuel sur l'iPad reste le MP4 mais bon, la plupart des lecteurs lisent les format exotiques (avi, mkv);

Ensuite soit tu télécharges (via iTunes) les fichiers dans ton iPad (lecture autonome), soit tu les stockes sur ton Mac ou un serveur et tu peux les consulter en streaming (solution VideoStream par exemple), attention toutefois avec une solution serveur car le wifi doit être bien calibré (double bande préconisé) sinon les 720p et plus peuvent avoir des ratés en lecture.


----------



## ktophe (24 Juillet 2012)

Salut tu peux le faire avec une Time capsule et l'appli goodreader


----------

